# Show: Photos + Videos + results



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

On friday:
3rd Progressive hack 15.1 n.e 16hh
3rd Lady rider 17yrs and under 21yrs.
1st Junior stock horse judging. (got a trophy with that, yay) Apparently im qualified for Sydney royal now, although im not sure if i want to go again, I've been before..

Im pretty happy with friday. Usually i get so nervous and ride so badly, but i dont think we went to bad, as you will see from the pics and videos theres still alot of improvement to be made, but im just happy i didnt make a complete fool out of myself! 

Saturday:
Pony didnt go as well as she has been the last few shows, we've been getting champions and reserves every time but she got one 1st and 3 2nds i think it was, so pretty good really, cant complain lol! she put on a bit of a show when i first took her out, got scared at minis and got away from me, running around. People were running to close gates and catch her.. hehe

By the time i'd saddled shad i was stressing and was in an awful mood, and wasnt riding very well. I did one class, ASH gelding hack, then decided to go home. We were both really tired anyways. 

I think his tail turned out pretty good. He has such little tail left i thought the falsey was going to show but it didnt. 

I have a couple of photos from Friday, and will soon have a photo or two of saturday.
I have two videos of my classes also, they're taking forever to upload unto youtube, but as soon as they're done ill post them here 

Shad with his new browband i made, you cant see it well though..




































I really like this one, its a shame its blurry.









Not liking the rain too much.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates and great job!! D & I didn't do very well in our Showmanship classes at the first show which was a bummer because normally we do very well but alas all my fault :lol:. Any whoz great job! I love how black your boy is!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, your horse is a champ for concentrating around all that loud, circus-like fairground stuff going on in the background. That's a lot of extra stimulus. Great job.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Wow, your horse is a champ for concentrating around all that loud, circus-like fairground stuff going on in the background. That's a lot of extra stimulus. Great job.


That stuff doesnt start up untill the night, thank goodness  The other horses, the announcer and the showjumping is enough hehe..At a show 2 years ago they had it going during the day time, was not fun :?

Heres the first video of 2, the quality isnt very good sorry


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I would LOVE to see a show around here that lacked a true arena... People would FLIP OUT! XD

I have a FB friend in Australia, and they show lots without arenas.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

haha yeah its quite popular, 'hacking' its called. When i was new to this forum i got quite confused because i didnt know hacking ment trail riding outside Australia and NZ..
I actually think its easier than Dressage, there are no score sheets, and the workouts are pretty simple. 
They're alot busier than dressage though, more noises, cars, trucks, sometimes sideshows, alot of the time there is Showjumping right next to where you're riding, and of course there are many other horses in the ring which on top of the previous makes it harder for the horse to concerntrate and behave :lol: It can be frustrating if there are alot of horses in a class and the judge wont split it. That happened to me on Saturday and shad ended up getting boxed in sort of..He was on the inside of the ring, a horse in front and at this side, and behind, obviously he got quite nervous/agressive :lol: He needs his space.

Most of my riding is done in a paddock though, so i guess that helps. I'd love to have an arena here to use, to make it easier to fine tune the little things. Im starting dressage officially next month so it will be interesting going from schooling in a paddock to competing in an arena.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's the second video




 
And heres the stuff i wrote with it:
Another from the show. Working on the ring and the first part of my workout wernt filmed, so it starts at sit trot. Quite amazing i could actually do it on Shad that day, usually i cant very well..
Anyways i really stuffed the workout, got the wrong canter lead to start with, my fault. Then theres our 'simple' change..whoops..and of course the dodgy halt that wasnt really a halt at all. I was really disappointed with myself, but i guess 3rd out of 5 isnt bad.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> I would LOVE to see a show around here that lacked a true arena... People would FLIP OUT! XD


I second that :lol:


----------

